# Petrol Garage/supermarket jet washes



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Is it me or does anyone find these not very good at all?:tumbleweed:

The local petrol station to me I have used quite a few times (£2.25) for shampoo and rinse (minus the brush of course:lol
The power of this is quite good and so is the jet spray pattern - not to fine and not light spray mist. However I do not know what shampoo they use but lately I found it strips my lsp easily.

As I was over in Tesco, they have had a new petrol station built with a dedicated jet wash and usual roller swirlomatic and decided to give the jet wash a try

One thing I like about this jet wash is the function - 
For every £1 you get 2 mins 30 secs from the following 5 selections - 
A - low pressure hot shampoo
B - high pressure cold shampoo
C - Hot foam shampoo
D - Wax
E - Rinse

So basically you Stick a £1 in press A or B you get that for 2 mins. Then what I like about this to other jet washes is once it finishes it cuts off thus allowing you to go around the car at your own pace with a wash mit/clean alloys etc

Then you stick another £1 and rinse etc

I thought that was quite good but the spray pattern on the jet trigger was awfull. It sprayed out in a 3 prong way with one of the jets being strong and the other 2 weak - so say you was cleaning the side door, you would either have one strong focused jet and 2 weak spray jets aiming at the floor or vice versa:wall: (the nozzle wasnt adjustable btw I did check)

Overall I am quite impressed the way this machine works and not have to rush around the car due to the pre timed intervals of shampoo/rinse. One thing I have realised is that I am too slow by the time the £1 was finished I had only rinsed half a side:wall:

I did come home and went around the car with ONR as i appear to have missed a few bits


----------



## gary cooper (Jul 27, 2006)

I once used the same at a local Asda and it took all the polish and wax off and I have not used one since.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Least you get a hot shampoo option with your local Tesco.

I use the Tesco jet wash quite a lot, both my local one, and the one at Tesco Ashford near heathrow. Neither has a hot shampoo option.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm guessing the 'shampoo' will be very strong/non LSP friendly, as it will have to clean some very dirty cars. 

More than likely high foam TFR.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I was quite tempted to try the hot foam shampoo but once you put £1 in its only A or B. To choose option C you have to stick another £1 then to rinse another £1. I thought it was for £1 you could alternate between various options but that wasnt the case

I ended up with 1x hot shampoo then 3x rinse :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

The one at my local Tesco (still over 20 miles away) has a de-ioninsed water option which is handy. However my local jet wash isnt actually too bad. I have be careful not to scratch the roof rails with the hose on the drivers side but other than that it's not to bad. It has good pressure and a decent spray pattern and your £2 gives you plenty of time to do what i need. I only use the shampoo for the bottom of the doors and the boot as it does impact the beading. I use it all the time as i don't have a pressure washer.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I only use the jet wash for the rinse function never waste my time using the shampoo option


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I used a morrisions jet wash this week for the first time

I paid £2.99 for 8 minutes - I applied wolfs decon gel and just needed the plain water option to clean that off and rinse out the wheel arches

I will be there now and again until the hose pipe ban finishes! but using my own pre wash!


----------

